# Top 3 van de beste horloges die je hebt gehad of nog steeds hebt...



## Inca Bloc

Hoi WUSies,
hier kan je je persoonlijke top 3 kwijt. Dus NIET van je droomhorloge's, maar van degene die je écht hebt/had, en graag een korte uitleg over het horloge en waarom hij in je top 3 staat. Hier onder volgt mijn top 3 :

Nr 3 : 
Omega Sea-master.
Super horloge, altijd perfect gelopen. Ik vond hem echter te groot. In vrijetijdskledij perfect, maar als ik een hemd met omgeslagen mouwen en manchetknopen aanhad (= àl mijn "werkhemden") dan bleef mijn mouw hangen achter het uurwerk. Werd verkocht aan een kameraad die hem nog steeds dagelijks draagt......(ps: ik had de "wave-dial", dit is helaas een downloadfoto)








Nr 2 : 
Seiko solar chrono ssc081p1.
Een verassing van formaat die in mijn persoonlijke top 3 is "binnengeslopen". Goedkoop uurwerk, zàlig draagcomfort icm Zulu-strap, ultra precies, én BLIJFT lopen dankzij "solarpower"...... Door dit klokje ben ik een échte Seiko fan geworden (dit is mijn éérste Seiko). Daily beater.








Nr 1 (mét STIP) :
Rolex GMT Master 2
Dé ideale daily beater. Kan àlles aan. Mee werken met mijn personeel aan gebouwen, met de slijpschijf en de "pikeur" in het stof, thuisgekomen snel de douche in mét GMT aan de pols, en hop, zo "in kostuum" mee aan de onderhandelingstafel. Ik heb hem jàren dagelijks gedragen. Het énige nadeel is dat als mensen zien dat je een Rolex draag, je steevast te horen krijgt : "is het een échte?". werd helaas gestolen....














(dit was helaas de énige foto waar ik met de gmt op sta...Voor ik een WUSie was, was het spijtig genoeg NOOIT in me opgekomen om fotos van mijn horloges te maken. Deze foto is genomen op Bottrop Kustom Kulture.)

hopelijk zie ik jullie top 3 hier ook verschijnen, ik ben er erg nieuwsgierig naar!
Mvg
:-!


----------



## boeing767

Lastig verhaal.....

Ieder horloge heeft zijn eigen verhaal. Maar als het dan toch moet dan denk ik dat ik bij het onderstaande lijstje uitkom (allemaal quartz)

1. Tissot PRC200
Dit was mijn eerste horloge die zelf kocht nadat ik fulltime was gaan werken. Inmiddels heb ik horloge 10 jaar inmijn bezit en draag ik hem nog steeds geregeld. Tissot mag dan de naam hebben van duurzaam en degelijk, maar helaas heb ik dan blijkbaar een maandag ochtend model gekocht, want na 6 jaar was het uurwerk defect. Hij is vervolgens ter reparatie teruggestuurd, maar sinds het vervangen van het uurwerk slurpt ie batterijen... De batterij houdt het max. 1 jaar vol (zonder dat ik de chronograaf activeer). De juwelier heeft het horloge al een keer teruggestuurd, maar zonder resultaat.

Maar op dit uitgezonderd blijft het een mooi tijdloos model. Ik gebruik hem normaal gesproken alleen op vakantie of tijdens het vliegen. Met name bij het vliegen wordt ie niet gespaard, omdat mijn cockpit nog al krap is, maar hij houdt zich staande.

Inmiddels heb ik overigens de SS band vervangen voor een knal oranje Nato strap (geen foto beschikbaar) en ik moet toegeven dat het blauw erg mooi afsteekt tegen het oranje.









2. Citizen Skyhawk Titanium

Voordat ik deze kocht was ik gaan kijken naar de Hamilton Flight Timer. Ik was er van overtuigd dat dit hem zou worden, echter vond ik deze erg tegen vallen qua looks. Hij zag er klein en bovenal goedkoop uit. De features waren wel indrukwekkend voor mensen die vliegen (zoals een logboek functie), maar uiteindelijk overtuigde mij dit niet, er was geen "klik". Als alternatief stond voor mij de Citizen Skyhawk op mijn lijstje. Op afstand vond ik hem aardig, maar toen ik hem eenmaal om mijn pols had was ik verkocht. De deal was snel gemaakt :-!

Ik gebruik hem dagelijks en is overal goed me te combineren (t-shirts, overhemden, truien). De features zijn ook uitgebreid. Atoomklok, solarpower, agenda features, timer enz...

























3. TW Steel A1GP

Ja, een echte fashion watch, maar ook het horloge waar ik de meeste complimenten over heb gekregen. Het horloge is al een aantal jaren in mijn bezit, maar nog steeds vragen mensen mij wel is waar deze te koop is. Met name de afwerking en het draagcomfort is onovertroffen. Het enige nadeel? Geen saffierglas, maar goed tot op heden is ie kras vrij ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> View attachment 1346399


prachtig, solar, radiogestuurd...zit al lang in mijn "kop"....


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> prachtig, solar, radiogestuurd...zit al lang in mijn "kop"....


Kijk maar uit, hij zat ook lang in mijn kop, totdat ik hem om mijn pols probeerde. Hij was toen niet alleen uit mijn kop, maar ook uit de winkel :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Kijk maar uit, hij zat ook lang in mijn kop, totdat ik hem om mijn pols probeerde. Hij was toen niet alleen uit mijn kop, maar ook uit de winkel :-d


mijn Seiko heeft me genezen van het "ideé fixé" dat een klokje zuiver mechanisch moet zijn, ik heb recent 3 Seiko's besteld, maar de "blue angels" uitvoering van jouw Citizen laat me ook niet los......


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> mijn Seiko heeft me genezen van het "ideé fixé" dat een klokje zuiver mechanisch moet zijn, ik heb recent 3 Seiko's besteld, maar de "blue angels" uitvoering van jouw Citizen laat me ook niet los......


Ik moet toegeven dat ik zelf de voorkeur heb voor quartz boven mechanisch (oei dat is vloeken in de kerk hier voor sommige :roll: ), puur het gemak dat moet ik toegeven. Ik heb geen zin om voor ieder horloge een watchwinder te kopen en het iedere keer op tijd zetten van een horloge dat doe ik liever ook niet dagelijks.

Ik heb overigens niet de blue angels variant, maar gewoon de standaard variant (de blue angels heeft volgens mij geen saffierglas, althans de eerste generatie niet)
Citizen JY0080-62E horloge Skyhawk Radio Controlled Titanium.


----------



## Inca Bloc

@boeing 767:
dat wist ik wel hoor dat die van jou géén blue angel editie is. Quartz word ik stapelgek van, omdat ik continu zit te kijken op de klok of de batterij het nog doet, maar solar en eco-drive's zijn top imo. Leuk van mijn Seiko solar is dat de "grote secondenwijzer" de chrono is, dus op 12 stil staat. de seconden tikken in de linker subdial weg, én als ik de chrono aanzet (max 60 minuten) dan "glijdt" de grote wijzer net zo mooi rond als een automaat. De beweging zit tussen een automaat en een springdrive.


----------



## Bidle

Heb zelf geen 3 toppers. ;-)


Ik waardeer mijn horloges om diverse redenen. Daardoor is het een appel/peer verhaal en dus een echte keuze gelukkig niet mogelijk.


----------



## T_I

Ik heb, ondanks dat ik quartz niet meer kan dragen, 3 toppers, waarvan er 2 quartz zijn.

1. De Commodore.

Gekocht in 1985 als eerste zelf gespaarde en gekochte horloge (ik was 13) en beviel prima. Dusdanig dat deze wel om bleef en elk horloge dat erna kwam en zwaarder was wist te overleven.
Hij diet het nu nog steeds.










2. M'n Pulsar.

Met de commodore de juwelier binnen gelopen en gemeld, ik zoek ene horloge dat hooguit even zwaar is. Meer dan 10 jaar dagelijks gedragen.










3. De Orient

Ondanks dat de Kemmner een eigen samengestelde is, heb ik de Orient toch vaker om. Doet het prima.


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Heb zelf geen 3 toppers. ;-)
> 
> Ik waardeer mijn horloges om diverse redenen. Daardoor is het een appel/peer verhaal en dus een echte keuze gelukkig niet mogelijk.


Ik vind het niet zo gek dat je niet je 3 favoriete/beste horloges kan uitkiezen, ik zou ook niet weten waar ik moest beginnen als ik zo'n verzameling had om uit te kiezen ;-)

T_I, gaaf dat je jouw eerste horloge nog hebt. Zelf kan ik me jammer genoeg niet eens precies herinneren welke horloges ik heb gehad als kind (voor zover ik dat nu niet meer ben), laat staan dat ik ze nog in bezit heb.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Ik vind het niet zo gek dat je niet je 3 favoriete/beste horloges kan uitkiezen, ik zou ook niet weten waar ik moest beginnen als ik zo'n verzameling had om uit te kiezen ;-)
> 
> T_I, gaaf dat je jouw eerste horloge nog hebt. Zelf kan ik me jammer genoeg niet eens precies herinneren welke horloges ik heb gehad als kind (voor zover ik dat nu niet meer ben), laat staan dat ik ze nog in bezit heb.


 Voor mij was het vrij simpel om een top 3 te maken, omdat ik volgende criteria gehanteerd heb : 1) daily beater 2) kwaliteit 3) draagbaarheid Of je kan ook zo redeneren : 1) daily beater 2) dress watch 3) special...... Enfin, je kan quasi eindeloos redenen aanhalen om er 3favorieten uit te halen, het leek mij alvast niet onmogelijk....


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> T_I, gaaf dat je jouw eerste horloge nog hebt. Zelf kan ik me jammer genoeg niet eens precies herinneren welke horloges ik heb gehad als kind (voor zover ik dat nu niet meer ben), laat staan dat ik ze nog in bezit heb.


Het is niet m'n eerste horloge, ik heb er vast een gekregen voor deze. Het is echter de eerste die ik helemaal zelf bij elkaar gespaard had. Daarna heb ik nog een hoop anderen gehad, maar die waren zwaarder, verdwenen op een gegeven moment in m'n knotzak en dat overleefden ze niet. Het duurde even voor ik weer staal kocht, de gesneuvelde horloges hadden een kunststof kast. Ik heb er nog een over met een kunststof kast en daar ben ik nu redelijk zuinig op. (doet me er aan denken dat ik m'n Pickwick horlogedoos moet afmaken)


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Voor mij was het vrij simpel om een top 3 te maken, omdat ik volgende criteria gehanteerd heb : 1) daily beater 2) kwaliteit 3) draagbaarheid Of je kan ook zo redeneren : 1) daily beater 2) dress watch 3) special...... Enfin, je kan quasi eindeloos redenen aanhalen om er 3favorieten uit te halen, het leek mij alvast niet onmogelijk....


Ik interpreteer het woord beste dan maar even als favoriete, dan is het in ieder geval voor mij een stuk makkelijker kiezen. 
Wel heb ik het beknopt gehouden en even een aantal oudere foto's hergebruikt.

1. 
Soms is iets niet helemaal te verklaren, maar vanaf het moment dat ik hem in mijn handen had wist ik dat ik hem nooit meer zou verkopen. 
Ook al draag ik het horloge bijna nooit, ik vind het een geweldig ding |>










2. 
Deze is helaas maar een paar weken bij me geweest vanwege een aantal problemen met het uurwerk. Als het budget weer wat toereikender is ga ik weer op zoek naar iets dergelijks.










3. 
Mijn laatste aanwinst, ik vind het een prachtige klok. Een tijdloos design, zeer goed afgewerkt en naar mijn mening is hij zowel casual als bij nette gelegenheden te dragen.


----------



## EricSW

Mijn top 3.

Op 1:
De Breitling Chronomat
Omdat ik deze van mijn, helaas op zijn 63ste overleden, vader heb geeerfd. En omdat het een fanatstisch fraai horloge is. Ik ben (natuurlijk bevooroordeeld) nog geen mooiere Breitling tegen gekomen. Was in 1990 echt een groot dik horloge, en is nu echt klein in verhouding tot mijn nummer twee.


Op 2:
Oris Aquis Depthgauge
Recent in september als verjaardagscadeau gekregen van mij moeder en mijn echtgenote. Was ik voor aan het sparen en wilde ik heel graag hebben. Geweldig ding.


Op 3:
De Seiko 'Spork'
Omdat dit mijn eerste Seiko was. Was nooit zo'n fan van Seiko, tot ik deze had gezien. Erg fraai gebouwd horloge. Wordt het meest gedragen naast de bovengenoemde twee.


----------



## Bidle

Vind de Oris erg gaaf, maar voor mezelf vind ik hem echt te groot. Mag deze ook weleens mee het diepe in of is het een deskdiver? Ben namelijk wel benieuwd naar de afleesbaarheid onderwater.



@104RS: Stomme Mentor,... :-d;-)


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Vind de Oris erg gaaf, maar voor mezelf vind ik hem echt te groot. Mag deze ook weleens mee het diepe in of is het een deskdiver? Ben namelijk wel benieuwd naar de afleesbaarheid onderwater.


Het is inderdaad een behoorlijke brok horloge. Erg zwaar ook. Is wel ff wennnen aan de pols. Ik wilde eerder de kleinere 43 mm Aquis graag hebben, maar die bleek - vond ik- te klein. Deze is 46 mm.

En nee, hij komt niet onder water. Wordt wel voor professioneel deskdiven gebruikt. 

Ik heb laatst wel ergen een stuk gelezen waar de afleesbaarheid besproken werd. Zal 's zoeken voor je.

Gevonden! 
http://www.monochrome-watches.com/testing-the-oris-aquis-depth-gauge-underwater-testing-video/


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Vind de Oris erg gaaf, maar voor mezelf vind ik hem echt te groot. Mag deze ook weleens mee het diepe in of is het een deskdiver? Ben namelijk wel benieuwd naar de afleesbaarheid onderwater.
> 
> @104RS: Stomme Mentor,... :-d;-)


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Het is inderdaad een behoorlijke brok horloge. Erg zwaar ook. Is wel ff wennnen aan de pols. Ik wilde eerder de kleinere 43 mm Aquis graag hebben, maar die bleek - vond ik- te klein. Deze is 46 mm.
> 
> En nee, hij komt niet onder water. Wordt wel voor professioneel deskdiven gebruikt.
> 
> Ik heb laatst wel ergen een stuk gelezen waar de afleesbaarheid besproken werd. Zal 's zoeken voor je.
> 
> Gevonden!
> Testing the Oris Aquis Depth Gauge - Underwater Testing Video - Monochrome Watches


Leuke link, bedankt voor het delen!!


----------



## merl

Voor mij deze drie:
1 Junghans Meister Chronoscope
Dit horloge heeft veel aspecten waar ik van hou: mooie kast, domed glaasje, bol wijzerplaat, diepe registers. Kortom een vintage look in een modern formaat.









2 Seiko SUS GMT
Recent ontvangen en met stip op 2. Mooie plaat, wijzers, kast en heeft een (voor Seiko) hi-beat uurwerk. De kast koopt mooi over in de fijne metalen band.









3 Nomos Tangomat
Ik zocht iets om als verjaardagskado te vragen en kwam na veel gezien te hebben hierop uit. Dat veel gezien te hebben was dan weer de reden dat ik o.a. hier terecht kwam en de gekte ;-) begon.
Mooie cleane plaat en een mooie zichtbare uurwerk.


----------



## Bidle

Die Nomos vind ik echt erg mooi!! Wat mij betreft nu al een klassieker. 

De anderen mogen er natuurlijk ook zijn!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Merl, die Seiko *AAAAAAARGGGGLLLL* (Homer Simpsonstijl)! Telkens ik die zie word ik méér en méér verliefd er op! En je weet dat mijn endorfineklier sinds vrij kort in overdrive gaat voor Seiko ;-)


----------



## merl

Inca Bloc said:


> Merl, die Seiko *AAAAAAARGGGGLLLL* (Homer Simpsonstijl)! Telkens ik die zie word ik méér en méér verliefd er op! En je weet dat mijn endorfineklier sinds vrij kort in overdrive gaat voor Seiko ;-)


Daar is maar 1 ding aan te doen....;-)
http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...=&aq=-1&oq=&ei=UTF-8&slider=0&tab_ex=commerce


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Daar is maar 1 ding aan te doen....;-)
> http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...=&aq=-1&oq=&ei=UTF-8&slider=0&tab_ex=commerce


ik heb mijn zinnen gezet op een zwarte ventura sparc sigma, dus ff fondsen bij elkaar krabben om die te kopen, en dan, ja, dan, wie weet.... ;-)


----------



## Dennizzz

Ik heb ook zo'n Commodoor ( met plastic behuizing haha.). Maar geen idee hoe je het analoge deel moet aftstellen. Tips?


----------



## T_I

Die van mij heeft een inliggende knop die je met iets puntigs moet indrukken, waarna het analoge deel vooruit loopt. Loslaten als ie op de juiste tijd staat. (Niet te laat, dan mag je weer bijna 12 uur verder  )


----------

